# Naval WW1 Footage



## Guest

Battleship/Dreadnought unknown.? sinks in WW1 http://ie.youtube.com/watch?v=hWO-AUI8HDE

Battle of Jutland http://ie.youtube.com/watch?v=hi30yV-lrj8

HMS Dreadnought http://ie.youtube.com/watch?v=YQ-wynswMnc


----------



## Chouan

Its not the Blucher, its an Austrian Dreadnought, I can't remember its name though. Torpedoed, I beleive.


----------



## Guest

Think you are right... found this link with some Blucher shots
http://www.wrecksite.eu/wreck.aspx?13494


----------



## robbie 1954

Its the Austrian dreadnaught Szent Istvan which was sunk byan Italian MAS boat


----------



## Steve Woodward

Blucher was sunk at the battle of the Dogger Bank, for info on this event got to the SN directory and look up HMS Lion and find the Dogger bank section.
Blucher was an Armoured cruiser, a style of ship made obsolescent by the battle-cruisers and ended up a victim to the new class when she was added to the line of battle to 'make up the numbers'


----------



## Klaatu83

That sinking dreadnought was the Austro-Hungarian battleship Szent Istvan (the Hungarian name for the patron saint of their country, Saint Steven). She was torpedoed by Italian MTBs in 1918.


----------



## YM-Mundrabilla

The Svent Istvan footage, together with that depicting the loss of HMS Barham in WW2, seems to be used to support just about every sinking on the 'History Channel' regardless of the description of the vessel, the timescale or the reason for the sinking.


----------

